# mouth calls



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

i've been turkey hunting for a couple years now and in the past i've used a slate call. i have recently bought some mouth calls and am looking for help on using them. i can make sound but not good turkey calls.....plz help


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

My problem at first was just blowing to hard.It doesn't take much to get them working.Just a light huff of air between your tongue and the reeds is all you need.Once you get sound drop your tongue/pressure against the reed to get the second part of the yelp.Might help to watch a demo.There's bound to be a few on you tube.Good luck!


----------

